
There Isn't Much Left of Marissa Mayer's Yahoo Golden Parachute - devy
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-24/there-isn-t-much-left-of-marissa-mayer-s-yahoo-golden-parachute
======
chollida1
Not to beat a dead horse at this point but the fact that her termination pay
is a much more manageable number and Starboard went nuclear when they did is,
IMHO, very much related.

Also interesting to note that Mayer became CEO due to another hedge fund(Dan
Loeb's Third Point) going activist on Yahoo back in 2011 and helped to hand
pick Mayer as the new CEO. Loeb is now gone and Mayer doesn't seem to have any
ally's anymore on the board.

You live by the sword you die by the sword......

